# Wii #1468 - Ashes Cricket 2009 (Europe)



## Chanser (Aug 10, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2791^^


----------



## kongsnutz (Aug 10, 2009)

This game freezes on every setup at the create a profile screen, never fear though as a solution is found.

Just run the game till it freezes, restart wii.

Put this save on your SD card.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R2UYOO8R

Then copy save to wii system, play the game and select the Ashes09 profile.

You do have to run the game till it freezes at least once before wii will let you copy save to system.


----------



## X D D X (Aug 10, 2009)

Finally this is out! I was waiting all weekend for this. Better be good.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm I don't know about this game. I haven't played a cricket game since International Cricket on the NES.

I think I will give it a go though.


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet.. get back to me on how it plays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gimmicky piece of crap?


----------



## Jimbo100 (Aug 10, 2009)

Never had the freeze, played fine from the start, even works fine from USB Loader GX.  Don't like the control method much....


----------



## aardvarks (Aug 10, 2009)

works fine on my pal wii, sounds like you got a bad disc!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote from Offficial Nintendo Mag UK


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If England sent out a side this one-dimensional they'd be demolished. Avoid.  56/100



Of course ONM get reviews wrong a lot of the time.  Codemasters usually make games that are better than average though they do slip up from time to time.

Sick of seeing adverts for this on the telly.


----------



## Dylaan (Aug 10, 2009)

This would pwn so hard with MotionPlus! I guess it doesn't though...?


----------



## shinytogekiss3 (Aug 10, 2009)

finally a cricket game on the wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was waiting for this for a while


----------



## personager (Aug 10, 2009)

I was waiting for this for a long time. Hope it's good. They should make a 20/20 videogame.....
.....We Won The World Cup!


----------



## madnlooney (Aug 10, 2009)

is this good to make 2 profiles?


----------



## kongsnutz (Aug 10, 2009)

you can try but if it freezes no, apparently some people dot get the freeze, i myself don't when launched from disc channel with a chip


----------



## dazz159 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you get a freeze with USB loader change the CIOS to 223


----------



## madnlooney (Aug 10, 2009)

dazz159 said:
			
		

> If you get a freeze with USB loader change the CIOS to 223


how do you do this?


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope I can get this working on my NTSC Wii.  It's impossible to get cricket games here unless it's for PC... but I don't have a gaming PC.


----------



## clippy321 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheers the only way I could get round it, was to borrow and play the original disc via the disc channel and the mandatory update, create profile and then use my iso copy from then on. Wish I'd downloaded the save file and it would have saved me the hassle. All irrelevant as the game is a total disappointment.


----------



## leemufc (Aug 11, 2009)

kongsnutz said:
			
		

> This game freezes on every setup at the create a profile screen, never fear though as a solution is found.
> 
> Just run the game till it freezes, restart wii.
> 
> ...


many thanks your the dogs nutz!!!
please go easy on us in the last test though!!!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 11, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-2791^^



Now the boxart includes UK's own PEGI rating, which are colourful.


----------



## Bazildon (Aug 11, 2009)

Who is that knob on the front cover?...i take it its some "famous" cricketer type??


----------



## Chanser (Aug 11, 2009)

Andrew Strauss I think.


----------



## X D D X (Aug 11, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Andrew Strauss I think.


Close, but it's Kevin Pietersen. He's out of the Ashes with an injury though.
I can't wait to try this, just about to burn it. I hope it's not as bad as people say it is.


----------



## kidhazy (Aug 11, 2009)

dazz159 said:
			
		

> If you get a freeze with USB loader change the CIOS to 223



What have you got CIOS 223 installed as ?  (eg. IOS36, IOS37 merged with IOS36, IOS60 merged with IOS36)

I've tried CIOS 223 (IOS60 merged with IOS36), CIOS 222 (IOS36) and CIOS249 (rev12) and neither of these will get past creating a new profile.
(running USB Loader GX on System Menu 4.1E)

But given there's multiple ways of installing CIOS 223 you may have installed it differently.


The game does work using the save file, but it doesn't allow any new profiles to be created.

Thanks.


----------



## kongsnutz (Aug 11, 2009)

The profile i created for download is blank and unusued, specially made for you guys.


----------



## teeb1986 (Aug 11, 2009)

kongsnutz said:
			
		

> The profile i created for download is blank and unusued, specially made for you guys.



Hi 
I cant get the save game to load. when i reset the wii i have to turn it off, it wont let me reset it. I go into load from sd card and there is nothing there. do i have to use all the sub folders?


----------



## dazz159 (Aug 11, 2009)

kidhazy said:
			
		

> dazz159 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, forgot to put that in my post, CIOS 223, IOS37 merged with IOS36.


----------



## kidhazy (Aug 11, 2009)

dazz159 said:
			
		

> kidhazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers dazz159 - I can confirm CIOS 223 (IOS37 merged with IOS36) will get you past the creating new profile hang when using USB Loader GX (System Menu 4.1E).


Thanks.


----------



## leemufc (Aug 11, 2009)

Bazildon said:
			
		

> Who is that knob on the front cover?...i take it its some "famous" cricketer type??


i take you dont like cricket at all
hes kp one of the best batsmen in the world (even though hes a little big headed!!)


----------



## kidhazy (Aug 11, 2009)

teeb1986 said:
			
		

> kongsnutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to use all the subfolders.

On the SD card you should end up with a directory structure like this:
\private\wii\title\R6KP

With the bin file in the last directory, otherwise the Wii won't recognise it as save data.


----------



## caddy (Aug 11, 2009)

teeb1986 said:
			
		

> kongsnutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you do. Copy/Paste the "Private" Folder onto your SD Card.


----------



## PJ6363 (Aug 12, 2009)

Can confirm that file save works...many thanks to those who posted same!
Would love to know why this happens and if it might happen to other new titles....
Thanks again to all!!


----------



## Bazildon (Aug 12, 2009)

leemufc said:
			
		

> Bazildon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I like playing cricket, but i don't follow it...if you see what i mean. Only done the batting tut in the game and it seems a bit wholly so far, but we'll see.

As for the person on the cover of this game - No offence meant, but you must admit he looks like a bit of a dick in that picture. Not the kinda guy you'd wanna be stood next to at lords watching some big ashes game or whatever. For a start all those old farts with facial hair who know what fecking hump "wisdens" is would keep frowning at you.

On the plus side he kinda reminds me of Joe from Family guy.....YEAH!!!!


----------



## bazross1969 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the save 
Baz


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 13, 2009)

Bazildon said:
			
		

> leemufc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, you gave me the inspiration to make this


----------



## Borg (Aug 14, 2009)

I also get the dreaded freeze on make profile. I have added the SD files onto my SD but I still get the freeze at Make Profile. Should I do something else first ?

Thanks

Wii has been fiddled with and I'm starting the game from my HDD


----------



## bulldog7114 (Aug 14, 2009)

if you have put the save file onto your sd card you must then transfer it to your wii memory. to do this click on disk mangement and keep clicking til you reach wii memory click sd and you should see your save file copy to wii memory.when you have done this load game and you should see ashes 2009 click and play


----------



## lee130580 (Aug 17, 2009)

Downloaded file just put it onto memory card and it not showed up on wii. where do i put the folder or do i only transfare a certain file to memory card


----------



## rasputin (Aug 17, 2009)

If you win as england, do you have to sing "in england's green and pleasant..." with the wii mote held to your heart, y'know like 'full prat mode' ?


----------



## bmon (Aug 18, 2009)

I can confirm that it works flawless on 4.0U with original wiikey without any special savefile.  Played over 2 hrs no freezing. Game is ok.  Does anyone know how to edit the players name to their real names.  Is it possible?


----------



## jigga (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys..
I have an NTSC system. Modded with a Wiikey. I Can't get this to work at all.  (ASHES Cricket 09 - WIIERD ; PAL) 
I used TDK DVD-R, one with IMGBURN and the other with NERO.
As soon as I hit "START" it goes black. My Wii-mote shuts off (I try to start it back but it doesn't) and nothing at all happens on the Wii. 
I have a SONY Bravia XBR .. (don't know whether PAL is supported)

I understand that I need to allow the game to freeze, but I can't get there at all.
The weird thing is, I was able to copy the save file from the SD to the Wii. Tried to run the game again. 
Guess what ??? .... same black screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very lost and don't know where to go.

HELP ME ..


----------



## rayuki (Dec 29, 2009)

is there anywhere else to download a savefile cause i can't get to the one that was linked it says unavailable.


----------



## scott_od (Dec 31, 2009)

rayuki said:
			
		

> is there anywhere else to download a savefile cause i can't get to the one that was linked it says unavailable.



I just downloaded it without any problem


----------



## G-Dan (Jan 3, 2010)

Got this one running, no problems so far - game is decent.

@ kongsnutz - Thanks a million for the save file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone been able to get the game covers loaded onto USB Loader? It doesn't want to show the cover for me


----------



## LATIOS MASTER (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone have a link to the hacked game save?
sorry for updating the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im still looking for the game save.


----------



## Lomax (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't want to mess around with some special save file.  Why do all other games work but not this one?  Why is there no iso patch nor a USB Loader fix?


----------



## ForceXT (Jan 28, 2010)

Got the savestate but when I try to copy it over it says I need to play the game first, which I have done. I play until it freezes and then turn off the wii and back on again -> unable to restart wii


----------



## Balkrish999 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello the link is   is not working   can some1 please put it back on


the link dose not work  please can u put a new 1 or email me the save file at  [email protected]


----------



## psalm23_(uk) (Mar 23, 2010)

edited


----------



## leemufc (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MIR8LOHW
this should do the trick


----------



## sarwat_k (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi.

I have followed the instructions but still not working.

I have neo gamma v7 on my  wii (PAL).

When I try to copy the saved game file, it says that i should play ashes cricket at least once.

When the game freezes, i have no way to exit other than a hard reset using the power button on the wii.

Tried it several times, but no use. 

Any help would be appreciated!!!

thanks


----------



## Natazza (Jul 17, 2010)

Many thanks, this just worked for me!


----------



## RobinEappen (Jul 16, 2012)

kongsnutz said:


> This game freezes on every setup at the create a profile screen, never fear though as a solution is found.
> 
> Just run the game till it freezes, restart wii.
> 
> ...




sorry but.... the megaupload site is now banned.... can you pls upload the save file somewhere else or pls mail me( my email [email protected])???
plss,,.....


----------

